# MS Word - Locking down header/footer



## Lectrician

I have a company letter head which is contained in the header/footer of the document template.

I would like to lock this down fully to prevent access by other users.

Currently, you can double click the header to ammend it.

I found this by googling:

http://word.mvps.org/faqs/customiza...0PlusHeader.htm

However, when I paste this into the "ThisDocument" area of the template using the visual basic editor in the macro dropdown, I get an error when double clicking the header or footer.

The error is:

"Run-time error '91':"

"Object variable or With block variable not set"




Any clues on this error, or pointers on a different method of securing the header/footer??



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cromewell

This is just copied from somewhere else:


> Allow editing in a protected document
> When you protect a document as read-only or for comments only, you can designate parts of the document to be unrestricted. You can also grant permission for specific individuals to modify the unrestricted parts of the document.
> 
> On the Tools menu, click Protect Document.
> In the Protect Document task pane, under Editing restrictions, select the Allow only this type of editing in the document check box, and then click one of the following options:
> No changes (read only)  Prevents users from changing the document.
> Comments  Allows users to insert comments (Insert menu, Comments command) into the document. Users cannot change the content of the document.
> Select the parts of the document that you want to be unrestricted.
> For example, select a block of paragraphs, a heading, a sentence, or a word.
> 
> Do one of the following:
> Allow anyone who opens the document to edit the part you selected
> 
> Select the Everyone check box in the Groups box.
> Allow particular individuals to edit the part you selected
> 
> Click More users, and then enter the user names either by Microsoft Windows user account or by e-mail address. Separate the names with a semicolon.
> Click OK.
> Select the check boxes next to the names of the individuals you are allowing to edit the part you selected.
> Note  If you select more than one individual, the individuals are added as an item to the Group box, so you can easily select them again without having to select them individually.
> 
> Continue to select parts of the document and assign users permission to edit them, as you want.
> Under Start enforcement, click Yes, Start Enforcing Protection.
> Do one of the following:
> To assign a password to the document so that users who know the password can remove the protection, type a password in the Enter new password (optional) box, and then confirm the password.
> To encrypt the document so that only authenticated owners of the document can remove the protection, click User authentication.


----------



## Lectrician

Hi. Thanks for that.  This doesnt seem to work for me!

I have another problem though!

I have create this header and footer.  Everytime you write a letter that is longer than one page, you end up with a header and footer on every page.

What is the best way to go with regards letterheads?


----------



## Cromewell

You can set the header/footer to be different on the first page. Then clear the headers on the second page.


----------



## Lectrician

Thanks.

I am having trouble to see how to do this?


----------



## Lectrician

Actually, I have done this now.

I have the header for the first page only.

Trouble is though, I want the final footer on the last page only, not on any others.  The footer is a signature if you like.


----------

